
New privacy policy written for 'Regular People' - kang
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150434660350301&id=69178204322
======
JoachimSchipper
I like that <http://www.facebook.com/about/privacy/your_info_on_other.php>
("your info on other sites") throws an error.

Also, I seem to recall that _rigorously adhering_ to a _clearly-stated_
privacy policy of "we will give your data to the highest bidder, the lowest
bidder and the mob" gets you a truste seal.

~~~
smackfu
That link works for me.

~~~
epochwolf
Does not work for me.

